# Awesome Price on Denon AVR-3808CI at Dakmart



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
As AC4L is about to be the main B-Stock destination for Denon, I figured I would browse around Dakmart and see what I could find. They have AVR's there that are about 6 or 7 years old B-Stock, but this deal on the 3808CI is so good that I believe it is worth mentioning. The price is $549.

The 3808 is an HDMI 1.3 AVR, but I have yet to use any of the Features of HDMI 1.4 in my 3008. The 3808 boasts an excellent Amplifier Stage, and really might be my favorite Denon AVR HDMI 1.3 forward.
Here is the Link: http://www.dakmart.com/Audio-Home-A....1-RECEIVER-HDMA-1.3A-1080P/product_info.html

Here are some Reviews:
http://www.avguide.com/review/denon-avr-3808ci-av-receiver
http://www.hometheater.com/receivers/708denon3808/?q=receivers/708denon3808
http://hcc.techradar.com/node/7088
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

That is a bargain for an astounding price, ive had mine for nearly 5 years and not a problem to date I'm surprisd they r letting this unit go at such a price as I do not think the current models even meet It's specs by even a hair


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Indeed. The 3800 Series has not been replaced in Denon's current lineup. Well, I suppose the 43xx's could be called the replacement. If memory serves the 3808 weighs more than even the 9 Channel 4311. Always been impressed by it and still is plenty up to date IMO.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## mjcmt (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm looking for a used AVR to set up my first 5.1 system. I have 4 ohm speakers that require an amp w/ a lot of drive to sound their best. Will an older AVR like the 3808 still be good today for HT?


----------



## jsluk (Nov 8, 2007)

Jungle Jack and bambino, 
Thanks for sharing this with us. I am considering setting up a 5.1 system for my large bedroom suite. My equipment are from the pre hdmi era. I don't know if I have room for 7.1 or 9.1 but I want pre-amp outs on all channels for future dedicated amp(s). I will build a quality subwoofer and drive it with my Face Audio 1200TS. My equipment are rather old but they seemed much better built than today's equipment. For example, 1985 Denon CD player which I paid $500 dollars vs current players. The new equipment, especially the AVR's seem so light in weight. I went to Costo to look at the Yamaha VX871 AVR. My old Harmon/Kardon HK3370 two channel stereo receiver feels like twice the weight of this new model. The manufacturers have to be cutting costs somewhere to turn a profit.

Couple of questions. I have a large DVD movie collection. Will the 3808 with the older video processing chip do a good job of scaling them up to 1080p ? Would I be better off getting a new B/R player and have it do the up-scaling ? Despite somewhat out dated technology, it seem like the 3808 could be a great center piece for a HT system. Furthermore, I have a large collection of music from Ipod and Iphone. Will the 3808 interface well with Apple or do I need to get an external dock or similar. I would appreciate your thoughts and thanks.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

mjcmt said:


> I'm looking for a used AVR to set up my first 5.1 system. I have 4 ohm speakers that require an amp w/ a lot of drive to sound their best. Will an older AVR like the 3808 still be good today for HT?


Im sure it won't be an issue, I have been driving 4 ohm loads on my 3808 since I've had it, no issues.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
The Faroudja Video Processing in the 3808 will get the job done pretty well with DVD's. There are certainly superior VP's offered these days on AVR's, but in terms of Build Quality and Sound Quality, it will be really tough to beat for the price.

I will point out that you can get an Onkyo TX-NR709 for $479 from Accessories4less (Special Price for AC4L Members usually $489) B-Stock. It will have better Video Processing and you can plug in an iPod directly. However, I do think the Denon is a higher quality AVR.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## jsluk (Nov 8, 2007)

Jungle Jack,

I like the idea of a better built AVR for my center piece for my HT system. Hence, I am still leaning towards the 3808. If I understand you correctly, the 3808 will do an OK job of up scaling DVD to 1080p. However, I could pretty much get any of the new model BR player ($100 - $200 range) and they should up scale better than the Faroudja Video Processing chip in the 3808. Right?


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Just my 2 cents, i have my 3808 with a PS3 and a 52" tv and couldn't be happier with with the clairity. There are is better options out there but for the money i do not believe there could be any disapointment using just the 3808 and any media device.:T


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
The Faroudja can easily handle 1080p. It is just that the latest AVR's use VP's like Marvel's Qdeo even in AVR's like the Onkyo TX-NR609. Note, this VP was first seen in the mega dollar Pioneer Elite SC-09tx Susano. Thus, there really has been a change in the quality of Video Processing even in budget AVR's.

Again, I still and do think the 3808 will be next to impossible to beat for that price for an AVR with at least a 1 Year Warranty. The AVR-3808CI is truly one of my favorite Denon AVR's and I do not think the current crop offer near the value and Amplifier Stage.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## mjcmt (Aug 30, 2010)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> The Faroudja can easily handle 1080p. It is just that the latest AVR's use VP's like Marvel's Qdeo even in AVR's like the Onkyo TX-NR609. Note, this VP was first seen in the mega dollar Pioneer Elite SC-09tx Susano. Thus, there really has been a change in the quality of Video Processing even in budget AVR's.
> 
> Again, I still and do think the 3808 will be next to impossible to beat for that price for an AVR with at least a 1 Year Warranty. The AVR-3808CI is truly one of my favorite Denon AVR's and I do not think the current crop offer near the value and Amplifier Stage.
> ...



Thanks, the Denon seems like it may be hard to beat, while giving up little. As long as I get a bluray player w/ at least 5.1 analogue outputs, and let it do the processing.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

mjcmt said:


> Thanks, the Denon seems like it may be hard to beat, while giving up little. As long as I get a bluray player w/ at least 5.1 analogue outputs, and let it do the processing.


Hello,
That is not necessary and will actually result in poorer SQ. The 3808 is HDMI 1.3 and can Decode True HD, DTS HD, and Uncompressed PCM. There is no reason the use the MCH Inputs as you will lose Audyssey, Bass Management, and MCH tends to sound far lower at the same Volume Setting as when using HDMI.

If using a 3DTV, you would need to get a BDP that has Dual HDMI Outputs, but there are a number of BDP's which offer this Feature.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## mjcmt (Aug 30, 2010)

Very nice and thanks. I will be putting this bad boy at the top of my list, but because of very restrictive finances I hope to find one used for less.


----------



## Superior Audio (Feb 27, 2008)

mjcmt said:


> Very nice and thanks. I will be putting this bad boy at the top of my list, but because of very restrictive finances I hope to find one used for less.


:rofl2:Good luck. VERY unlikely that will happen in the near or even close distant future. If I hadn't purchased my 4310CI last December for the incredible blowout price I got it for, I would be all over the 3808CI. lddude:

I suggest you scrape every penny you can, sell your old stuff first on craigslist/eBay and get one as quickly as possible before word gets out and they are gone forever at this fantastic price.:dontknow:


----------



## mjcmt (Aug 30, 2010)

Wish I could buy that Denon unit for $550 but I've nothin' left to sell. Sold off my audiophile rig and any other miscellaneous gear that would sell to pay bills over the last few years. I have just enough left to not be with sound, but something will turn up when I least expect it.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
If budget is more of an issue, the Onkyo TX-NR609 for $319 from Accessories4less is a great deal and it is a very capable AVR. While not quite as nice as the 3808, it really is an incredible value as well.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## jsluk (Nov 8, 2007)

Just checked AC4L but could not find this item. They must have sold out at this great price. Would anyone else sell b stock with the 1 year waranty? Thanks.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

jsluk said:


> Just checked AC4L but could not find this item. They must have sold out at this great price. Would anyone else sell b stock with the 1 year waranty? Thanks.


Hello,
I would also check out ShopOnkyo.com. Also, Newegg was selling it Brand New for $379 and you would get the 2 Year Warranty.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## jsluk (Nov 8, 2007)

JJ,

Thanks for the reply. I know I didn't refercence the Denon. But, I was refering to the 3808. Can't imagine ShopOnkyo.com would have that. Any other place that I could check beside Amazon. I am not sure if Amazon provides any waranty at all. Thanks.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

jsluk said:


> JJ,
> 
> Thanks for the reply. I know I didn't refercence the Denon. But, I was refering to the 3808. Can't imagine ShopOnkyo.com would have that. Any other place that I could check beside Amazon. I am not sure if Amazon provides any waranty at all. Thanks.


Gotcha. The original Post was about the 3808 from Dakmart and not AC4L. Thus, my confusion. Accessories4less is just now starting to carry Denon and they look like they are only carrying the xx10 and xx11 Models and not the barely months older 3808, which is far closer to the current 4300 Series than the 3311 and 3312 in Build Quality ans Amplifier Power. I believe Dakmart still has it. Also Ecost might as well.
Effective October 1st, all Denon Refurbished AVR's from Authorized Dealers will have a 1 Year Warranty. Dakmart has always offered it, but Ecost only offered 90 Days.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## jsluk (Nov 8, 2007)

JJ,

Thanks again for the clarification. Damart has the unit but they charge $63 to ship to midwest USA. I checked ecost but they do not have the item. Any other ideas?


----------



## HJV11 (Oct 26, 2011)

I am new to the forum and am getting ready to pull the trigger on a quality reciever for my dedicated home theater room (in-construction). You guys have dealt with and would reccomend dealing with Dakmart?

RJ


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I am not a huge fan of Dakmart. However, they are the only Etailer I know of that has the 3808CI. Dakmart's ridiculous Shipping Costs is one of the things I dislike the most about them and why I am so happy that Accessories4less I now a Denon Dealer.

With the 3808CI really costing closer to $620 Dollars, there are some other excellent choices. The Onkyo TX-NR809 is a really nice AVR and can be had for $659 from AC4L and the similar 808 for $499. Newegg has the 809 for $699 so I would actually spend the extra $40 and get a Brand New 809 and an additional year of Warranty to boot.

If needing to keep costs down, the TX-NR709 really is a stellar value at $479 at AC4L (note Website shows $489 but Owner Mark will sell it for $10 less for HTS Members) Newegg sells it for $599 so it makes a great deal more sense in this instance to purchase it from AC4L.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## jsluk (Nov 8, 2007)

JJ,

I really appreciate your suggestions. What are primary differences between the 709 vs. 809 besides more power from the 809. Is it better build quality or just more bells and whistles? For my proposed bedroom suite AV systems, I don't think I will ever need more than 5.1. But then again, I just don't know enough about this stuff. I have a Face Audio F1200TS pro amp which I am considering using it to drive a DIY sub woofer. Hope they work well with each other. Best regards.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

jsluk said:


> JJ,
> 
> I really appreciate your suggestions. What are primary differences between the 709 vs. 809 besides more power from the 809. Is it better build quality or just more bells and whistles? For my proposed bedroom suite AV systems, I don't think I will ever need more than 5.1. But then again, I just don't know enough about this stuff. I have a Face Audio F1200TS pro amp which I am considering using it to drive a DIY sub woofer. Hope they work well with each other. Best regards.


Hello,
For me, the biggest difference between the 2 AVR's is that the 809 uses the tandem of the Marvel Qdeo that is present in the 709 and also the HQV Vida Video Processor. AVR's that have been Bench Tested for their Video with the Vida have literally gotten a perfect score on very stringent Tests. (see Yamaha Aventage Audioholics Review)

In addition, the 809 has a larger chassis, more power, ISF Day and Night Modes, Front Panel Optical Input, and I am sure I have forgotten something.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## hakunatata (Aug 20, 2010)

I have been looking for a new receiver as well. I currently have a denon 2307ci and lately video has been cutting out. I have a Mac mini and ps3 hooked into the den on via hdmi that go out to a hdmi over cat 6 adapter to my Epson 8500ub projector. Recently the video has been flashing green for a split second every five minutes or so and when I am on the Mac mini the screen cuts to black. I have been thinking that it's because of the older hdmi spec on my denon. So I have been looking at the 4311 or the 3808 in hopes that it would fix the problem. Everyone seems to like the 3808. Is the 4311 much better, I like the 2 hdmi outs on it. Does anyone know what my problem might be?

Thanks


----------



## kc999 (Nov 13, 2011)

WOW, The Onkyo TX-NR709 even has Phono input. 
THX


----------



## snoopcat (Oct 12, 2011)

I can get the 709 new for 549 delivered with a $50 gift card. Says they are an authorized Onkyo dealer. Not sure if I can mention their name. I was planning on waiting for Black Thurs but this seems like a very good deal. Do you think I will get a better deal than this?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

snoopcat said:


> I can get the 709 new for 549 delivered with a $50 gift card. Says they are an authorized Onkyo dealer. Not sure if I can mention their name. I was planning on waiting for Black Thurs but this seems like a very good deal. Do you think I will get a better deal than this?


If it is on our account, please do disclose the Retailer. Unlike almost every other AV Forum we do not have a Storefront. We are here to help, but to sell you nothing. I realize AVS can be pretty strict about this, but they have a Storefront, and their Salesmen even Post on the AV Forums. Could be considered a conflict of interest.
Regardless, I make many Posts from any Authorized Retailer I see that offers amazing value. 
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## snoopcat (Oct 12, 2011)

The deal is at One Call? Does anybody have any experiences dealing with them? At $549 + $50 gift card that seems to be a very good deal on the Onkyo 709. I may go ahead and pull the trigger or wait til Black Friday or Cyber Monday?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

snoopcat said:


> The deal is at One Call? Does anybody have any experiences dealing with them? At $549 + $50 gift card that seems to be a very good deal on the Onkyo 709. I may go ahead and pull the trigger or wait til Black Friday or Cyber Monday?


Hello,
One Call are actually a very nice place to do business with. And in truth, I am surprised they are the Retailer with such a great deal as one the whole they are pretty close to MSRP. Nice folks and really good Customer Service. I would not hesitate to buy from them in the slightest.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

